# Convince me to pimp my jigs



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just got some unpainted leadheads. 

Any reason why I should pimp em out? 

Other than giving me something to do with my tiime.

Powder coat and some pretty stick-on eyes do look nice ... at least to me.

But I really don't think the fish care about the color.

I guess some red/chartreuse paint couldn't hurt. 

Any opinions???


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SHOOTER!!!

Ya damn monkey.  

Can ya move this tread to the Rod/Plug building boad?

Lost my head there for a second.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i took black permanant markers and made smiley faces on mine- my flounder rigs say "bite me' on the jig heads......they are yours so do'em how ever you want.....then those times you dont catch a fish or get a bite you still get a laugh !!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeff, ya hairy plamed sheep dipper, don't fuss at me cause your drunk again


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*best title*

Best thead title ever.... 
I want pics of the pimped out Jigs....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I pour my own and use them both painted and unpainted.. When fishing the inside of the Lesner I hate waisting the paint. But in most other places it is good to do. Sometimes the collors make the difference catching or not catching.

What size jigs did you get?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger said:


> What size jigs did you get?


Stan, they are 2oz round. I usually use the round, red "Fireball" jigs from BPS. 

Da round ones seem to work well at the Lesner.

Although today they didn't.  

Thinking of just painting them with some lacquer paint then finishing them off with DevCon epoxy. 

Nothing too fancy. Might dab some eyes on them with white paint. I dunno.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

just do it...i've been doing it for years...about the time you think you got it perfect, it does'nt do chit...if your gonna start powder coating...set it up n a safe place...not in the kitchen lol...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

For the lesner I would not bother. Unless you have the paint and extra time on your hands. 

They should be there soon.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to agree with the best title comment.I thought we were starting another tackle ho thread.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

If you Pimp'em they will look better in the picture of your catch.


----------

